# J Crew's timex



## Ole Hickory (Jan 12, 2008)

I could think of a litany of reason why this is just wrong-

https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Me...ries/necessaryluxuries/PRDOVR~10884/10884.jsp


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Looks like the old Benrus and Hamilton military watches from the 1940's-1970's. For less than the $150 you'd spend on J. Crew's quartz knockoff, you could have the real thing. Plenty of these are available on eBay and elsewhere.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, about six months ago they had a couple of 1950's Rolex Oysters on their website, and they were asking about twice the going rate for them.

I think RL did the same thing a few years back.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Ahem*

Did you notice that it has a _faded_ black dial? How awesome is that?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> Did you notice that it has a _faded_ black dial? How awesome is that?


I'm surprised the nylon strap isn't pre-frayed.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Given that I bought _this_ "retro" Timex (has the old "Ingersoll" name on it)

directly from Timex for $40, and it has the same water resistance and I'm sure basically has the same case and movement, I'd say J.Crew is ripping you off for about $110. Plus mine has a calendar and theirs doesn't.

If it had a traditional handwound jeweled movement rather than quartz I could understand it, but not this. . . .


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

tantive4 said:


> Well, about six months ago they had a couple of 1950's Rolex Oysters on their website, and they were asking about twice the going rate for them.
> 
> I think RL did the same thing a few years back.


Yes, back when the retro look was in in the late Eighties early Nineties, RL used to sell some really nice restored watches, not just Rolexes but all sorts such as Hamiltons, Bulovas. But like you say, they were all outrageously overpriced, maybe two to three times more than you could get the same watch for through a reputable antique watch dealer, if you knew where to look.

I used to love to go look at them at our local RL store, but would never buy one.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

Beresford said:


> ...if you knew where to look.


Say what you will about RL (and I have), they bring an an outstanding eye to this kind of stuff. The obviously charge quite a premium because the average customer does not know where to go or have the inclination to search out these things. RL has a whole department of "Vintage Buying" that includes the antiques, militaria, etc. Ironically, in the Madison Ave. store they once were selling vintage Tiffany and Asprey antiques, blocks away from the official stores.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

sjk said:


> Say what you will about RL (and I have), they bring an an outstanding eye to this kind of stuff. The obviously charge quite a premium because the average customer does not know where to go or have the inclination to search out these things. RL has a whole department of "Vintage Buying" that includes the antiques, militaria, etc. Ironically, in the Madison Ave. store they once were selling vintage Tiffany and Asprey antiques, blocks away from the official stores.


I don't disagree, and I'm really glad somebody does.

I actually have a mid '50s Oyster that my fiance commandeered for her own usage. First and foremost, I'm a watch guy, and I guess for someone like me who likes to collect vintage watches (especially Rolex and Seiko), it's preceived value. But the more that popular clothes sellers showcase vintage watches on their websites, the smaller the pools of watches become as people like my fiance think of them as a fashion statement than a time piece. Although, in defense of my lovely future bride, she actually likes it more because it is mine.

Have you seen the price of vintage Rolex over the last couple of years? Sports models have doubled and tripled (although I think that has a lot to do with the weak US dollar).

And if you look at RL catalogs, especially older ones, he usually uses a lot of vintage Rolex sport models in the shots.


----------



## hurling frootmig (Sep 18, 2008)

That's way more than anyone should pay for a new Timex. I agree with the poster who indicated you could buy the real thing (a vintage Benrus) for less money.

I have a Vietnam era Seiko that I'm pretty sure saw action and it cost me a lot less than that.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's basically a $50 watch being sold for three times that price.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

Bradford said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's basically a $50 watch being sold for three times that price.


My sentiments exactly. I refuse to pay more than $50 for anything with a quartz movement. The cheapest of quartz movements will give you about as good time as ones costing 5x as much. That, and I don't like the choppy sweep hand.

One thing I would like to see is a revival of the old Accutron Spaceview, with the tuning fork movement:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

eh
J.Crew's such a popular whipping boy around here. 
You know what? they're stuff _is_ overpriced, and has annoying styling quirks (distressing, fading etc).

You know what else? this is clothing and fashion, there isn't a company out there that isn't overpriced and doesn't produce some questionable product.

Even trad forum canon stores like LE, LLB and BB produce loads or junk (or have you not ventured into the elastic-waist-ed pants and fleece area of the LE website?).

I don't mean to come across as such a reactionary, but I've got some great stuff from J.Crew (ties, scarfs, pants, socks etc). 
Sure it's overpriced, and I buy exclusively from their sale section, but I also wouldn't dream of paying $79.50 for a made in Malaysia BB ocbd.

Even if their efforts at making preppy/trad style clothing are falling short (and I'll admit they are), at least they're trying, right? Isn't BB frequently chastised for ignoring their trad customers?


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> eh
> J.Crew's such a popular whipping boy around here.
> You know what? they're stuff _is_ overpriced, and has annoying styling quirks (distressing, fading etc).


https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/MensBrowse/Men_Shop_By_Category/shoes/loafersoxfords/PRDOVR~97577/97577.jsp


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Good example.

Though in fairness, things like those loafers, the timex, and other 'high end' stuff on their website are sold only in their new men's store and probably have more to do with "branding" than turning a profit.


----------



## hurling frootmig (Sep 18, 2008)

Zot! said:


> My sentiments exactly. I refuse to pay more than $50 for anything with a quartz movement. The cheapest of quartz movements will give you about as good time as ones costing 5x as much. That, and I don't like the choppy sweep hand.
> <snip>


I will pay a decent amount of money for a quartz watch if I like it. I'm finding that my vintage automatics are getting too costly to maintain a large collection. My present watch guy is not cheap and while I appreciate his work I have decided that I'll be reducing my inventory. My concern is that I don't see a lot of younger people going into watchmaking and I've already had two guys retire on me in the last five years.

The most interesting quartz movements to me are those that are the most accurate. I am rather impressed that Citizen is able to make a watch that is accurate to 5 seconds a year. Seiko does some that are 10 and 20 seconds per year accurate. ETA makes movements that spec to 15 seconds a year and can be found in a variety of watches.

If you are really interested in a sweep second hand then you need to check out the Seiko spring drive. I've been very tempted by the spring drive marine master or even the grand Seiko dive watch.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

hurling frootmig said:


> I will pay a decent amount of money for a quartz watch if I like it. I'm finding that my vintage automatics are getting too costly to maintain a large collection. My present watch guy is not cheap and while I appreciate his work I have decided that I'll be reducing my inventory. My concern is that I don't see a lot of younger people going into watchmaking and I've already had two guys retire on me in the last five years.


Of late I'm a bit more interested in _non-automatic_ watches. Something about the minimalism is appealing. Take the Hamilton Field Mechanical, for example:


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Zot! said:


> Of late I'm a bit more interested in _non-automatic_ watches. Something about the minimalism is appealing. Take the Hamilton Field Mechanical, for example:


Don't get me wrong, that's a nice watch. However, it typically retails for over $300. It's a little larger (38mm) than the classic military-issue watches that it mimics (33mm), and it has a date feature, but when you consider that you can usually find the genuine article for less than $200, the replica loses some of its appeal (IMO).


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

First off, that watch is only slightly more than my Hamilton quartz.

I think Jcrew's problem is that they cannot or will not divulge certain items. My friend in business school, had mickey drexler recently speak to their class. While i have not gotten the complete rundown of everything, I found many of the things to not only interesting, but also gave me a good deal of respect for him. 

The few things i could garner from his presentation is the fact that Jcrew is committed to making high quality garments for mass retail. For instance, their suits (possibly the new suit for the tribeca store) are made with LP fabric. Alden is making shoes for them.

I am trying to get a complete rundown of everything and will update as i move forward.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Wait, alden is making shoes for them?!

Again, I love the idea, but J.Crew's execution is off (their new, high end shirts are SML sized, and more expensive than a CEGO).


----------



## MikeMadison (May 14, 2008)

My clothing is almost exclusively J. Crew. What you see prominently displayed in the stores can give you the wrong impression about most of their clothing.

I love the Repp Pique regular-cut polos. They give you the option of putting a critter on them, but the standard price comes without a little animal.

I just ordered five pairs of chinos. With the sale price and extra 20% off, they were either 16.99 or 26.99 each.

A college student can look great if they take advantage of J. Crew's sale prices.

RL's idea of a sale price on a polo is fifty dollars. Maybe when the day comes that I'm not living on hourly pay, but for now, I'll stay loyal to J. Crew. :icon_smile:


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

Poor JCrew! Those folks lost their minds a long time ago. Most everything they sell is way overpriced.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

If one wants a vintage watch, check out the antique shops. They are filled with them. I got a 1955 Elgin for around $25. No, it's not a high-end watch, but it still keeps great time and it just feels cool wearing it.

Danny


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

hurling frootmig said:


> I will pay a decent amount of money for a quartz watch if I like it. I'm finding that my vintage automatics are getting too costly to maintain a large collection. My present watch guy is not cheap and while I appreciate his work I have decided that I'll be reducing my inventory. My concern is that I don't see a lot of younger people going into watchmaking and I've already had two guys retire on me in the last five years.
> 
> The most interesting quartz movements to me are those that are the most accurate. I am rather impressed that Citizen is able to make a watch that is accurate to 5 seconds a year. Seiko does some that are 10 and 20 seconds per year accurate. ETA makes movements that spec to 15 seconds a year and can be found in a variety of watches.
> 
> If you are really interested in a sweep second hand then you need to check out the Seiko spring drive. I've been very tempted by the spring drive marine master or even the grand Seiko dive watch.


I have, and I'll tell you it's great to know that you can pick it up after not wearing it for a month and know that you don't have to wind it and it's still keeps accurate time with in 30 seconds a year. I really like the Seiko Spring Drive's, and would like to get my hands on one of the ones from a few years ago that has the mother of pearl moonphases. But before that, I've got my eye on one of these!










I really like these hand made Grand Seiko's, I really think they have a great vintage look. Plus this one is hand wind only!!!

As for J. Crew, I don't think that anyone can knock them for having good staples, like chino's or sweaters, especially at sale prices. Heck, I took my fiance there over the weekend. She'd never even been into a store thinking that they didn't have anything her "style" as she thought every thing in there was too "preppy". With the sale going on, she walked away with two bags worth of stuff. But, their shirts are way over priced, especially for something that is sized SML. Correct me if I'm wrong, I'd have to go check the tag, but my BB OCBDs are all made in the US. But I also try and purchase them on sale or with a discount.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

tantive4 said:


> she thought every thing in there was too "preppy".


Too preppy? Is there even such a thing?


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Topsider said:


> Too preppy? Is there even such a thing?


For her, yes!


----------



## hurling frootmig (Sep 18, 2008)

tantive4 said:


> I have, and I'll tell you it's great to know that you can pick it up after not wearing it for a month and know that you don't have to wind it and it's still keeps accurate time with in 30 seconds a year. I really like the Seiko Spring Drive's, and would like to get my hands on one of the ones from a few years ago that has the mother of pearl moonphases. But before that, I've got my eye on one of these!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also like the classic looks of the Grand Seiko's. Great watches and if you live in the U.S. it is unlikely that you will run into anyone else with one.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

GS's do have a very classic style, and you're right, you'll probably never see anyone wear one in the US unless you end up at a timezone GTG.


----------



## hurling frootmig (Sep 18, 2008)

tantive4 said:


> GS's do have a very classic style, and you're right, you'll probably never see anyone wear one in the US unless you end up at a timezone GTG.


I've noticed that more and more of the timezone members are starting to come around to the GS line. I remember when most of the membership dismissed them (and for that matter anything that wasn't high end Swiss). There were always a small but vocal minority.

I was having a conversation with someone at my office about why I would refrain from buying a Rolex. I used the GS as an example of how one could buy a much nicer watch than a Rolex for less money. I don't have anything against Rolex and wouldn't turn one down as a gift but I personally prefer Omega.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

You are definatley right, you can get (I think) a much better watch in a GS than any run of the mill Rolex, and it'll cost you almost 35% less. I personally don't own any modern Rolex, all mine are vintage, and I'm not sure if I'd purchase one (well....maybe a new GMT IIC!!!).

I've had a conversation with the Rolex/Seiko moderator over at TZ, and he's just as passionate about Seiko as he is for his moniker.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

tantive4 said:


> I've got my eye on one of these!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, yes...the SBGW001. That's the only GS that I like. I check the sales forum on TZ occasionally, hoping one will pop up at a "bargain" price. So far, no luck.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Topsider said:


> I check the sales forum on TZ occasionally, hoping one will pop up at a "bargain" price. So far, no luck.


I do the same thing, but I don't think it'll ever happen. It's a great watch and I really think anyone who purchases one knows it's a keeper!


----------



## Ole Hickory (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a habit of pitching an idea & then listening to others. I agree with many of the posts- it would appear that:
1) J Crew probably paid a premium on the watches + design,but cant have 90 in the watch- that watch's quartz mechanism is minimal at $10-$15 tops, 
2) the real deal is still available at less than 200. 

Were it a mechanical watch, I would have bought it, without the artificial wear/aging to the dial + case. 

The Watchseller is a great resource, at times, for rarer watches.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, they say it's imported, which most likely means it comes from China. Which means it probably costs no more than about $15 to make, since most of the cheap quartz movemnents are coming out of China.

It's probably cheaper and more rewarding in picking up a vintage Timex, Bulova, Seiko, ect.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

tantive4 said:


> Well, they say it's imported, which most likely means it comes from China. Which means it probably costs no more than about $15 to make


I'd be shocked if it cost more than $5, including shipping to the US. Labor is so cheap in China that, for most electronics at least, it's cheaper to estimate the failure rate ahead of time and just build more to compensate, than to fix them on arrival.

+1 on the Timex Ingersoll reproduction - great little watch. Mine was accidentally ran through the washing machine a few times and, other than the weave of the grosgrain strap loosening a bit, it's none the worse for wear.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

jbmcb said:


> +1 on the Timex Ingersoll reproduction - great little watch. Mine was accidentally ran through the washing machine a few times and, other than the weave of the grosgrain strap loosening a bit, it's none the worse for wear.


Yep, I love mine, probably my all round favorite watch even though I have several I wear for work that cost a lot more money. In addition to using the old Ingersoll name it really has the look of one of the old Timex "Marlins" from the Fifties, down to the red second hand.


----------



## shms59 (Apr 7, 2010)

hurling frootmig said:


> That's way more than anyone should pay for a new Timex. I agree with the poster who indicated you could buy the real thing (a vintage Benrus) for less money.
> 
> I have a Vietnam era Seiko that I'm pretty sure saw action and it cost me a lot less than that.


Don't look at the Timex TX line then- the prices will kill you

https://www.txwatches.com/


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Personally speaking, I'd love one of these Timex watches. I'll wait for the inevitable clearance. This is a $25 watch that's been overpriced. Once those with too much scratch have their fill, I'll snag it from the website.


----------

